# Centering a collar guide



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I need to center a collar guide. Has anyone had experience with this inexpensive one?

From the photo I don't see how it works. I have a 7/16's collar I want to center. Is this bit 7/16's.

Thanks

S Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

You will see the pin is pointed, it will do the job... you must be setting your router up with the 7/16" guide for a dovetail jig or for the inlay setup... the normal size...for most dovetail jigs.and inlays.

To use the pointed end of the pin just move your router base up, pop in the pin then move the base plate down with the guide in place but not to tight once you have it at that point unscrew the mounting screws just a little bit and line up the guide , lock it in place the tighten the mounting screws down.

Once you have that done, chuck up a 1/4" router bit and check it to see if it's in the center of the brass guide, if it looks ok then you are set to use it, if not do it one more time.. 


========





S Bolton said:


> I need to center a collar guide. Has anyone had experience with this inexpensive one?
> 
> From the photo I don't see how it works. I have a 7/16's collar I want to center. Is this bit 7/16's.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

" slightest bit" well yes and no .... It must be in the center or the pocket or the part that goes in the pocket will not fit, you can sometimes trim the part that goes in but if pocket is not right well it will look like it..

I know you have seen good ones and bad ones...and the bad ones you remember I'm sure.. 

Here's a little tip,,,b/4 you push the part in the hole use some fishing line across the hole, in that way you can pull the part out to resand/trim the part just a bit...  use some masking tape to hold it in place you know that suff it likes to recoil backup..  if it's a big inlay use two lines, one each end of the inlay...you will need to lift it strait out.. 

==========









Packy46 said:


> Hi Bob:
> Question, If your centering process is off even the slightest bit, will it greatly effect an inlay job?
> Looking forward to inlay work,just wondered...
> Thanks, Bob.
> Tim.


----------

